# Cpt Code 29806 And 29807 Help



## grandmacora (Nov 13, 2008)

I need help with these 2 codes. Is there something to look for in the op note to tell which code is the correct code to use. Is a labral repair coded as 29806 if the op note does not say it was a SLAP tear?  Also if a Bankart and a SLAP is done do I use modifier 51 or 59?   Thanks for the help.


----------



## mbort (Nov 13, 2008)

If the procedure does not support a type of SLAP tear, report 29806 (ie: A patient can have a labral tear but the tear isn't a SLAP or type of SLAP).  

Report both 29807 and 29806 per AAOS and AMA *if* SLAP type II or Type IV is performed in addition to capsulorrhaphy (CMS bundles, verify carrier guidelines)


----------



## grandmacora (Nov 13, 2008)

If The Op Note Does Not Say It Is A Slap Tear I Would Use 29806 Is That Correct? Like A Anterior Or Posterior Labral Tear?  Thanks For The Help


----------



## mbort (Nov 13, 2008)

thats correct


----------



## MNovoselatz (Apr 6, 2010)

*Bankart and SLAP repair capsulorraphy*

Would one append modifier 59 to CPT 29807 if a type 2 slap repair and a bankart tear were repaired with capsulorraphy (29806) to CMS? Thank you!


----------

